# Can't burning in K3b

## zbychuk

When I run burning in k3b, I get this:

 *Quote:*   

> Devices
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> LITE-ON DVDRW LDW-451S GSB7 (/dev/hdc, ) at /mnt/cdrom-aes [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD+R; DVD+RW] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sekwencyjny; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sekwencyjny; DVD+RW; DVD+R; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R]
> ...

 

I am in cdrom group, and k3b was working fine. What is going on?

----------

## PyG

I have solved this problem changing the access rights on growisofs

```
chmod +s /usr/bin/growisofs
```

----------

## komoman

Yep, that did the trick here also.

I wonder why that would have changed?  Cuz it was working fine.

Oh well, it's working again.

Thanks,

Al

----------

## dsd

use a newer kernel, or be root

first option is much more sensible..

----------

## Coleccionista

I had the same problem, in my case upgrading dvd+rw-tools to the latest version in Portage did the trick. (Still slow DVD burning problems though..)

----------

## mopmop

I love the gentoo community!

Been all over the net trying to find a solution to this one. I found a lot of ppl with the same problem, but no solutions. 

I would have gone here first, but I thought maybe this was a typicaly non-gentoo issue. Next time it's stright to the gentoo forums.  :D 

Adding my error message, to make this post easier to find:

:-( unable to PREVENT MEDIA REMOVAL: Operation not permitted

k3b growisofs

----------

